
Lyft is rolling out a new 30-day ride subscription for $299 - LrnByTeach
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/16/lyft-is-rolling-out-a-new-30-day-ride-subscription-for-299.html
======
samstave
What i would like to see from Lyft:

Round-trip-single-click: "Pick me up from X take me to Y, then take me back to
X when I click again"

Commute Subscription: Similar to this 30-day for $300 deal - but specific to
my commute path; "Pick me up from hom and take me to BART/Work & Back at the
end of the day" \-- but if I take other rides in the middle of the day, dont
deduct from that commute-path ride-set.

Easylist of common places I go for single-click rides from "pick me up and
take me home"

"Emergency I am stuck pick me up" ride stored. Say I have lost my
phone/wallet/stranded-some-how allow me to have an emergency ride stored for a
pickup and drop-off to my house/parents/police if needed. Allow me to make the
request outside of the app.

Round up my purchases of things to the nearest dollar, placing that money into
a Lyft Ride Account. Allow me to donate these rides/assign them to child
accounts as desired.

Let me run analytics on my ride data - or get analytic reports of my choosin
about my rides.

Work vs Personal address list of places.

Ride-billing or Ride-providing to employees

Several others come to mind, but this is a simple list...

~~~
LrnByTeach
These are all very good points. I am sure Lyft & Uber must be working on these
features.

In the year 2000, everybody has their own server at the web hosting provider
and everybody spent hours installing software patches every week on their own
servers. The situation with hosting servers in the year 2000 is "equivalent"
to "everybody owning a car in 2018" where everybody spending time in oil
changes, repairs, searching for parking lots etc.

Personal transportation that equivalent to "cloud servers in 2018" will come
in year 2022 with $400/month subscription for 1000 miles

------
LrnByTeach
Instead of paying $450 for those 30 rides, Lyft charges $299. Any extra rides
bill separately at a 5 percent discount.

Here is what I envision:

By 2022 Electric on-demand fleet car 1000 miles/month subscription will be
$400/month from Google, Uber, Lyft

By 2025, Self-driving Electric fleet car same 1000 miles/month subscription
$250/month (sharing rides with other passengers)

At this point in 2025, car manufactures Toyota, Renault, Volkswagon etc. are
forced to run their own fleet in order to stay in business. At this point,
Google will supply Self-driving OS software to all on-demand ride-hailing
fleets and pull out of the business of running fleets.

~~~
tedmiston
My understanding from the Lyft blog post [1] is that you get 30 rides _up to_
the cost of $450 (up to $15 per ride only) for $299.

> With an All-Access Plan, you get 30 rides (up to $15 each) when you pay one
> price of $299 every 30 days.

So if you take 30x $6 rides (~the minimum for a normal ride for short
distances where I live) = $180, you lose money (-$119) on the subscription
assuming my understanding is accurate.

It would be more appealing if there were rollover and the credit were not
capped to a particular # of rides. It seems weird that major concerns like
this didn't get addressed in advance in the post / press.

[1]: [https://blog.lyft.com/posts/subscribe-and-save-with-the-
all-...](https://blog.lyft.com/posts/subscribe-and-save-with-the-all-access-
plan)

~~~
LrnByTeach
30x $6 rides = $180 that is one way, you need to come back home that is
another 30 rides.

what I posted was $400/month subscription for 1000 miles per month. You can
use 1000 miles/month in as many rides as you like. 1000 miles /month is the
USA car owner average driving.

------
drgoodvibe
Chauffeur as a service in the near future with autonomous fleets.

Through an app request a Tesla to come pick you up, take you where you need to
go, then drop you off and serve someone else after. Once you're ready to head
back use your app and request a Tesla or your Tesla to come pick you up again.
Pay as you go or monthly subscription like ZipCar.

You could potentially own the car, and let it be a revenue source picking up
others while you're not using and Tesla manages the fleet and infrastructure.
Or you might not own the vehicle at all and it's a Taxi.

~~~
LrnByTeach
'Chauffeur as a service' will work ONLY for the next five years till the time
self-driving cars adoption starts.

When the government agrees to license Level 5 autonomous cars, it will come up
with so many restrictions and regulations only a big business can afford to
satisfy those regulations. For individual owners to satisfy all those
regulatory requirements, the cost of the car becomes prohibitively expensive.

So the above mentioned solution is the long-term solution.

By 2025, Self-driving Electric fleet car same 1000 miles/month subscription
$250/month (sharing rides with other passengers)

